# PLD in Comox



## josealbondo (8 Aug 2008)

Does anybody know if you get PLD in Comox and if yes, how much?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Aug 2008)

No you don't.

The amount is $0, accordingly.  ;D


----------



## PO2FinClk (8 Aug 2008)

A quick look at CBI's would of answered that question, plus this should be in the admin forum.


----------



## inferno (9 Aug 2008)

And for your next question... 

the cost of living is low in comparison to Vancouver/Victoria, but high in comparison to many other bases.


----------



## Sub_Guy (9 Aug 2008)

But not low compared to Halifax......


----------

